

Wednesday + Thursday O'Reilly Strataconf keynotes video-streamed free - thesethings
http://strataconf.com/strata2011/public/content/video

======
thesethings
Schedule:

Wednesday, February 2nd

8:45am - 9:00am Opening Welcome Edd Dumbill, Alistair Croll

9:00am - 9:10am What Data Tells Us Hilary Mason

9:10am - 9:25am Privacy and Big Behavioral Data in the B2B Space James Powell

9:25am - 9:35am The Mythology of Big Data Mark Madsen

9:35am - 9:50am Data Without Limits Werner Vogels

9:50am - 10:00am Data Everywhere: There Ought to Be a Marketplace for It Zane
Adam

10:00am - 10:10am Delivering Big Data: A Conversation with Mike Olson and Rod
Smith Abhishek Mehta, Mike Olson, Rod Smith

Thursday, February 3rd

8:45am - 8:50am Opening Welcome - Day 2 Alistair Croll, Edd Dumbill

8:50am - 9:00am Free Our Data: How We Made Sense of Huge Datasets Simon Rogers

9:00am - 9:15am Posthumans, Big Data and New Interfaces Alistair Croll, Toby
Segaran, Amber Case, Bradford Cross

9:15am - 9:25am Why Legacy Databases Can't Survive the Data Deluge - It's
About Dollars and Sense Ed Boyajian

9:25am - 9:35am The Heat Death of the Data Warehouse Barry Devlin

9:35am - 9:45am Innovating Data Teams DJ Patil

9:45am - 9:55am Your Data Rules the World Scott Yara

9:55am - 10:10am Can Big Data Fix Healthcare? Carol McCall

